# do i need swith or splitter? pls advice



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,
I would like to connect 2 satellite receivers using 1 single wire coming out from Dish 300. I would really like to use either splitter or switch rather than running another 50' wire but am not sure which device is right for me? I will be connecting both receivers to same TV in living room and will be watching channels on 1 receiver at a time. 
please help me...


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would recommend a splitter that will handle up to 2150 MHz or higher.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I would recommend that you not bother trying to use any splitter at all because it isn't going to work to feed two receivers, directly from a single coax. At least a single 300 shouts out to me that you are using Legacy LNBs. Even multiple DP receivers can't both power a DP LNB, but you might be able to DC block one of them. When you run the 2nd 50' coax, you can use it to feed the 2nd receiver. Each receiver needs its own coax from the dish. If you have two wires coming from a Dish 300 now, it is possible to feed more than one receiver from two Legacy LNBs on a 300. If the 300 has a single DishPro LNB, and you want to feed that single sat location (119?) to multiple DP receivers, you could probably use a DP34 and only connect the 300 and its single DP LNB coax to one of the 3 inputs on the DP34.

Post what you see in Device when you select Menu-6-1-3 (in case there is already some switch involved), what model receivers you wish to connect, and what satellite locations (110, 119, 61.5, ...) you want to receive.


----------

